
Intervals in modular arithmetic - mmozeiko
https://fgiesen.wordpress.com/2015/09/24/intervals-in-modular-arithmetic/
======
agentultra
Interval arithmetic is neat. This is a great article for introducing modular
interval arithmetic too. I'm going to add this to my toy interval arithmetic
library when I get a chance. Thanks!

------
Someone
One quirk worth mentioning is equality testing. That is _not_ simply a matter
of checking that lower and upper boundaries are equal:

    
    
      [4,3] = [8,7]
    
      [4,4) = [8,8) = (4,4]
    

(The latter independently of the issue whether you think those sets are empty
or the complements of the empty set)

